# Wanting to start fostering



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm interested in fostering a German shepherd possibly 2 but no more. I would love to save them all and have a ton of them running around with me and kids but I don't have the room which makes me sad. Anyway how do I get started what do I need to do and so on, any help would be great. O and I live in a small town in Tn Between Memphis (2 1/2 hrs away) and Nashville (1 1/2 hrs away)Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Find a rescue near you and volunteer. You might be able to work through you local SPCA also. Some will let you foster for them to save room at the building. Make sure you check out all the policies of the rescue to find one that you agree with. Home visits, vetting, foster reimbursement (how much can you afford to spend out of pocket), training support, etc.

Here is a good one. 
German Shepherd Rescue of East TN | Facebook


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Save Our Shepherds - German Shepherd Rescue

There is another rescue in Tennessee


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I checked it out and saw 
"The German Shepherd Rescue of East TN is closing due to lack of funding and volunteers."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

All Tennessee Rescue & Shelters

You could volunteer for an all breed rescue also if there aren't any GSD rescues near you. All breed rescues will pull GSD's also.


----------

